# need a suggestion with rig



## xyikie (Jul 23, 2009)

-=SORRY IF THIS IS IN THE WRONG SECTION=-

well im planning sometime soon to upgrade too a new graphics card, these are my specs atm.










what i was wondering was if i upgraded my graphics card to one of these two i have found here

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121303

or

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4369731&Sku=E145-0264

will i need to upgrade anything else in my computer to acutally get full use of its power?

I couldnt find the model number for the case i have but its this case 

Compaq Presario SR5013WM

its pretty compact so im not sure what type of graphics card ill be able to fit in there that has close to the same price and specs as the cards ive listed above.

any suggestion would be nice, im tight tight tight on buget currently but still open to suggestions. 


thank you!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I have a similar set up P4 3.6 with a 8600GTS, The CPU will be holding the GTX260 back, probably the GTS250(updated 9800GTX) also. 
It should be a Prescott CPU not a Northwood P4 641, The board will take Core 2 Duos E6x00 and E4x0o(Note not the E6x50"s or the new Dual Core E6300). A used E6600 or E6700 will speed it up considerably, Also if you are using the Stock Power Supply you'll need a larger on for either of the cards above.

Take a look in your case how much do you have between the end of the 8600GT and the hard drive cage(I think that is what is behind the card in that case)

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00864946&lc=en&dlc=&cc=us&product=3380263&lang=


----------



## xyikie (Jul 23, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> I have a similar set up P4 3.6 with a 8600GTS, The CPU will be holding the GTX260 back, probably the GTS250(updated 9800GTX) also.
> It should be a Prescott CPU not a Northwood P4 641, The board will take Core 2 Duos E6x00 and E4x0o(Note not the E6x50"s or the new Dual Core E6300). A used E6600 or E6700 will speed it up considerably, Also if you are using the Stock Power Supply you'll need a larger on for either of the cards above.
> 
> Take a look in your case how much do you have between the end of the 8600GT and the hard drive cage(I think that is what is behind the card in that case)
> ...


i have about 2inches or so mb 2 1/2 possible if i clean up the wires and move the cage over as far as i possibly can. on the graphics card issue, cuz there is no way i can upgrade everything in my computer atm to get all the power i really want, what card other than what i have will suit me and play most if not all of the games out now close to Ultra high, or very high with everything close to maxed out settings. sorry if im asking to much hehe thank you for the help though


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I think I would look at a 9600GT, 9800GT at the most, You'll need a larger PSU for both.
The 9800GT is 9" long the 9600GT a tad shorter.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130424
And power
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004&Tpk=550VX

Or 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130339
And for power
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005&Tpk=650TX


----------



## xyikie (Jul 23, 2009)

oh sweet thnx for the links, might take a bit to get the power supply and the graphics card both, but not as much as i was thinking. well thank you for all the help, ya i just wanted to figure out the best way possible to play games at ultra or close to without so much lag(offline+online) in FPS's it just seemed as if my card wasnt doing it anything get to many hickups anymore. but ill surely keep these links you gave me saved untill i finally have the money.

thnx again!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Let us know how you make out.


----------



## xyikie (Jul 23, 2009)

i was just searching around on newegg and i stumbled across this graphics card, what is your outlook on it?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150323


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

XFX's support is really bad and quality control not a lot better they're owned by ECS.


----------



## xyikie (Jul 23, 2009)

ah lol alrite, well atm im trying to sell a few things to gather up some money (on craigslist lol, plus from my job) so it may be either a few days or a few weeks b4 i reply back if im able to purchase anything by then. untill then ill shall continue to try and sell stuff and report back with futher info later on. take care!

thnx again


----------

